# Added Pollen affects honey flavor?



## samak (Sep 15, 2006)

Some honeycombs from my top bar hives have some significant amounts pollen stored in cells near the honey. The pollen has a rather strong smell. It's not bad, it's just different than honey. If I crush and strain these combs with all the pollen in it, will the pollen affect the honey flavor?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

anything with flavor added to a product will change the flavor of the final product somewhat. It shouldnt hurt the flavor it may enhance it. if you think it will harm the flavor cut out the pollen before crushing. a lot of the pollen will be filtered out when you crush and strain.


----------

